# vrt intake air temp sensor



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

the last logs i ran on my vrt i noticed my IAT reads very static intake air temps. this is mainly because the sensor is closed element and mounted directly to the intake manifold and heatsoaks easily and pretty quickly. the 1.8t IAT sensor uses the same connector and is open element...im thinking about picking one and trying it out but want to know if anyone has done similar before. i would have to drill/tap a new hole for it since it doesnt thread in (its more like a CPS on the mk3s) since im running a stock intake manifold still
mk3 vr6 IAT sensor








mk4 1.8t IAT sensor


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: vrt intake air temp sensor (crazysccrmd)*

ur dumb


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: vrt intake air temp sensor (CDJetta)*

i will eat your babies and shiit down your neck....
seriously though...its been done by need_a_vr6 on his all motor vr6, why cant it be done on a vrt?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: vrt intake air temp sensor (crazysccrmd)*

Cause he's running MS if I recall since he's the MS masta


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: vrt intake air temp sensor (CDJetta)*

nope, still on stock ECU for now


----------



## kyle_b (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: vrt intake air temp sensor (crazysccrmd)*

heres the thermistor curves i dug up on both sensors.
1.8t-awp








vr6-aaa


----------



## kyle_b (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: vrt intake air temp sensor (kyle_b)*

id say it should work, the electrical properties are identical, however whether or not the vr ecu has a certain correction factor programmed into it would really be the determining point.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: vrt intake air temp sensor (kyle_b)*

cool, thanks for the charts. i was going to try and look them up but hadnt had time yet today with trying to study for my finals


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: vrt intake air temp sensor (crazysccrmd)*

The curves are the same I verified that at freezing and boiling both sensors and measuring resistance the 'old fashioned way.' It should work as long as you get a good seal around that o-ring. Also make sure it's after the IC somewhere either in a boost tube or the manifold. Before that and it'll read wrong IATs.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: vrt intake air temp sensor (need_a_VR6)*

Paul I know your VR is n/a, what is the purpose of running the mk4 IAT sensor then, just more accurate reading for a/f or something?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: vrt intake air temp sensor (Grabbit)*

the advantage i see in it is that its an open element sensor and therefore less prone to heatsoaking. this means it _should_ provide more accurate readings to the ecu and provide better control over timing (and fueling if IAT is taken into account for that)


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: vrt intake air temp sensor (crazysccrmd)*

back from the dead bump...
has anyone done this mod yet? im looking into doing the same for my vrt and was wondering where and how should i install it? im still using stock intake manifold...
thanks


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: vrt intake air temp sensor (PjS860ct)*

mk4 is responding faster ,I have used both on my vr6 turbo with dta s80


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: vrt intake air temp sensor (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_The curves are the same I verified that at freezing and boiling both sensors and measuring resistance the 'old fashioned way.' It should work as long as you get a good seal around that o-ring. Also make sure it's after the IC somewhere either in a boost tube or the manifold. Before that and it'll read wrong IATs.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Did the same thing a couple of weeks ago and even tested against:
The extended tip unit from the V8 as well as Bosch motorsport.
If you want any of the 1.8T units for testing I have a box of 30 here.


----------

